# localhost



## hadda (20. September 2007)

Hallo ,

Ich habe Problem , wenn ich zb http://localhost in URL eingeben 
bekomme ich in nur Fehler . und wenn ich Internet Exploer starte 
dann wird automatisch zu res://shdoclc.dll/softAdmin.htm aber ich will Localhost haben.
was soll ich einrichten

viele grüße
hadda


----------



## Klein0r (20. September 2007)

Läuft denn ein Dienst/Webserver auf dem/deinem Rechner? Wenn das nicht der Fall ist wird wahrscheinlich wenig passieren.

Du solltest ein wenig mehr Informationen rausgeben wie du das ganze aktuell bestreiten willst und was du bisher installiert oder gemacht hast!

Hast du xampp oder ähnliches installiert? Ist das dein Rechner? Ist das ein Webserver?

Mit so wenigen Infos ist es schwer was dazu zu sagen!

lg


----------



## hadda (20. September 2007)

danke für antwort , das ist Server gedacht und daruf läuft keine xamp sondern SQL server 2005 und 2000 . 
lg


----------



## Radhad (20. September 2007)

Du weißt schon dass der SQL Server 2000 (oder 2005, ich hoffe die sind nicht beide installiert) kein Webserver ist? Dasi st nur ein Datenbank-Server. Die stellen eigene Tools bereit, um sie zu administrieren und benötigen keinen Webserver!

Was willst du denn überhaupt machen? Führ das ganze doch mal genauer aus, bitte unter Einhaltung der gültigen Rechtschreib- und Grammatikregeln, danke.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. September 2007)

Ueber den Aufruf der Addresse localhost im Browser wird aber Port 80 angesprochen, wo eben ein Webserver (z.B. Apache oder IIS) normalerweise sein Unwesen treibt.
MSSQL findest Du darueber nicht, und selbst wenn duerftest Du dort mit einem Browser nicht weit kommen.

Was genau hast Du denn vor?
Wenn Du die Datenbank verwalten willst nimm doch das mitgelieferte Tool.
Weiss jetzt nicht mehr wie es heisst, obwohl ich es auf der Arbeit fast taeglich nutze...


----------



## Klein0r (20. September 2007)

Du bist auf einem Server - oder auf dem was mal ein Sever (für was auch immer) werden soll und gibst http://localhost/ ein. Soweit bin ich 

Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist, was du damit bezwecken willst wenn du nur XP und nen SQL-Server aufgesetzt hast.

Was dir fehlt ist ein Dienst der dir den Webserver bereitstellt und die Anfragen von außen beantwortet. Der SQL-Server dient ja nur zum speichern deiner Daten von wo auch immer.

Was erwartest du denn für eine Ausgabe in deinem Browser wenn du auf localhost zugreifst? Ist dort eine Website von dir hinterlegt oder wie darf ich mir das vorstellen?

Immernoch alles sehr unverständlich....


----------



## hadda (20. September 2007)

Hall zusammen,

Ich möchte auf SQL Server 2000 via http zugreifen, dazu muss ich eine IIS Virtuell Directory  für SQL Server einrichten, das habe ich gemacht, nur jetzt will ich einfache Abfrage zum Testen des Virtuellen Verzeichnisses: http://localhost/nwind?sql =select…. aber leider ich kann localhost nicht aufrufen, ich hoffe dass ich jetzt Ziel erklärt habe
Danke


----------



## hadda (20. September 2007)

falls das Proplem nicht deutlisch kann ich gern noch erläutern, danke


----------



## Klein0r (21. September 2007)

Also ich weiß nich wer dir hier folgen kann - aber ich kann es nicht.

Ist bei dem SQL-Server schon ein Webserver integriert oder stellt der ein Webinterface bereit?! Ich kann dir echt nich folgen - sorry!


----------

